# Graduate Student Teaching



## sastark (Jul 2, 2007)

Since I will be starting grad school at the end of August, I was curious about Graduate Student teaching. Has anyone on the board done this? If so, how was it funded? Did you do it at your graduate school? Or at a different institution?

I am considering applying as a part-time professor (although I don't think "professor" is the right term. instructor?) at community colleges in Orange County while doing grad work at Biola. I have my undergrad degree in Geography and every community college I looked at takes applications for their pool of part-time instructors from folks with geography degrees. Has anyone done this before? Can you all offer any advice/adminitions/warnings?

My eventual goal is to be a full-time professor of geography, so I'm thinking that doing part-time instructor work would help with experience in that regard.


----------



## weinhold (Jul 2, 2007)

Two answers:

1) You are typically required to teach as a graduate assistant if you are in a Ph.D. program. These are usually introductory or remedial courses. Check with your individual university for job opportunities/requirements.

2) If you already have a graduate degree (masters or higher), you can teach at a two-year college, either as an adjunct or as full-time faculty. Check out The Chronicle of Higher Education for job listings.


----------



## polemic_turtle (Jul 3, 2007)

I believe they're called Teaching Assistants or TAs.


----------

